# Pics of Chocolate...<3



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of Chocolate just taken a few nights ago. (The date on the pictures is wrong because I forgot to set the date on my camera) lol.

I hope you all enjoy!!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

More...


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

More...


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

More...


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

So cute, little white chocolate! I LOVE LOVE that last one, too funny.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures of Chocolate. I would have put more but I don't have my camera cord with me and this is all I had on my computer.  I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg the middle one of those 3 is sooooooooo cuteeeeee


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! Nothing cuter than a curled up, sleeping hedgie!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Aaahh you tricked me! :lol: She's _white_ chocolate! (I'm assuming female... many apologies if I'm mistaken!) I entered this thread intending to say "Chocolate is an adorable name!" but for her it's adorable and unique and precious, and funny.  I love the one on her back with her legs all over the place, and the closeups of that pretty face!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so much. Oh and Chocolate is a male. lol. I know the name is weird for him.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just though I would post some new pictures of Chocolate. These pictures were taken a few days ago after he was given a bath. Enjoy! (Some of these are before the bath and some are after the bath).


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

More...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww, what a cute little bundle of spiky white Chocolate! He is adorable.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Chocolate fell asleep in my pocket a few nights ago and I thought it was absolutely adorable! Enjoy!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

More...


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Chocolate is sooooo cute! Love the sleepy pics


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

The middle picture in the last three is so precious. I think I may have made a chucking sound and everybody in the classroom looked at me funny (yeah, I'm on hedgehogcentral in class. I'm a mature college student.)


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Christmas Photo shoot with Chocolate!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

More...


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

more...


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

more...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Chocolate is such a little precious! What a face. I am really loving the albinos. Great pictures.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, I love the ones of him on top of the stuffed hedgie  He's so cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous! What a little camera bug he is too! I especially like his Christmas pictures.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a festive little hog! Love the photos.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you very much! He is usually very squirmy but for the Christmas themed photos he behaved very well. . I am very pleased. .


----------

